# How to encourage more milk production



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

I have Nigerian Dwarf Goats. Is there something I can do/feed to encourage more milk production? I'm new to this, so any help with amounts of feed or any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Alanna, welcome!
To understand better what could be done differently, could you go into detail about how your goats are fed currently?


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

I give them 8 oz of grain, twice a day, top dressed with BOSS, 2oz each feeding. They have unlimited access to alfalfa and brome all day. I give them warm water several times a day to encourage consumption, they love it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What do you mean when you say grain? What is their current production, and what is your milking schedule? And what stage are they, in their lactation I mean? How long since they kidded. Are they currently pregnant? and where are you? Weather has a lot to do with putting energy into milk vs coping with the environment.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

I give goat and kid feed, which says it's good for lactating does. I get somewhere around 6 ounces with doe #1, she kidded 7 weeks ago, single birth. Doe #2, I get about the same, she kidded 8 weeks ago, triplet birth, however I bottle fed one as she wasn't able to feed him. I milk twice a day, and that amount is total per day. I have 2 other does, kidded Feb 1st and 6th which I haven't milked yet. They were triplet births, they both feed all 3 with no problem. I'm located in Central Kansas.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know what is meant by goat and kid feed. do you have a label or url for your feed?

Are the 2 does you are concerned about first fresheners? 

Are your does from high producing lines? Where I am, NDs are bred for pets and many are not good milk producers. Of course, I am a long way from you. Just trying to help you figure this out.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mariarose is asking questions about your grain because we need to know the protein and nutrition content. I feed my lactating does Nutrena Textured Goat Feed which has 17% protein. Higher protein will increase production.

If your does are not overweight, you can increase their grain - or let them eat "as much as they want" while on the milk stand. My Nigerians get way more than 8 ounces per milking - more like a quart of grain per milking (twice a day).


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

Here is a link to the feed. www.orschelnfarmhome.com/view/product/si-textured-kid---goat-feed-40-lb/si6587954

Neither is a first fresher, one is on her 2nd kidding, one is on her 3rd. I got them as adults for pets until my husband and I decided to start our own homestead and utilize the milk. I know the lady I got them from did not milk them, and let them dry up after the kids weaned. Doe #1 bags up well, and doe #2 is smaller than my others, so she is not as big. The buck they were breed to by me this last breeding has really good milking lines, but as for these 2 does, I only know what I can see. I would like to know if I'm not feeding them what they should be to help their milk production, what I can change.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm, I looked around, but couldn't find an actual ingredient list on your grain, but if the description on the website is correct, then it sounds great to me - very similar to the grain I use. I think you may just need to slowly increase the amount they each receive.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Mariarose is asking questions about your grain because we need to know the protein and nutrition content. I feed my lactating does Nutrena Textured Goat Feed which has 17% protein. Higher protein will increase production.
> 
> If your does are not overweight, you can increase their grain - or let them eat "as much as they want" while on the milk stand. My Nigerians get way more than 8 ounces per milking - more like a quart of grain per milking (twice a day).


This is 17% that they're getting now, so I'm on the right track there. When should I pull the kids away from the does overnight (for my other 2 does) to begin a milking program with them? The kids are 2 and 3 weeks old, both sets triplets. They are not overweight, but they would eat the whole bag if I let them! I just didn't want to overfeed. There is so much conflicting information online, and it's overwhelming! Lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ahhh, We posted at the same time. ;-)

You can pull them at night any time from 2 weeks on, so you're good to go!


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hmmm, I looked around, but couldn't find an actual ingredient list on your grain, but if the description on the website is correct, then it sounds great to me - very similar to the grain I use. I think you may just need to slowly increase the amount they each receive.


Great, thank you! Is there a limit I should stop at, or just when I notice them starting to put on extra weight?


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Ahhh, We posted at the same time. ;-)
> 
> You can pull them at night any time from 2 weeks on, so you're good to go!


Yay! I'll get that started tonight. Should I milk those 2 does just in the morning and let the kids be with them though the day?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes. They go back with Mom right after you milk.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hmmm, I looked around, but couldn't find an actual ingredient list on your grain, but if the description on the website is correct, then it sounds great to me - very similar to the grain I use. I think you may just need to slowly increase the amount they each receive.


I also give them manna pro goat mineral per the label at ½ ounce a day, divided between the 2 feedings.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Yes. They go back with Mom right after you milk.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad I could do so!!!


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Glad I could do so!!!


One more question! Lol When do I start milking them twice a day? I milk the does with the older kids twice a day, those kids eat grain and alfalfa regularly.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Alanna Richert said:


> know the lady I got them from did not milk them, and let them dry up after the kids weaned.


This may be part of the problem. If lactations aren't utilized well the first couple of times, it CAN affect subsequent production. This is management, not genetic. You may never achieve the output you want, but you should have no fears for your kids.

The protein is high, so even though we don't know the ingredients or other nutrition, we at least know it isn't just corn. Which is a grain but is not good for milk.

Yes, do increase the grain for these girls, or perhaps add alfalfa pellets to the feed like half and half.

You should be able to separate the kids, as you have been told. Then give the kids free access. If the kids fail to thrive, then give them the morning milk until they are full, then take what they leave. The udders and teats will still benefit from the stretching of the separation.

Here is the regimen I follow to fully develop into a useable udder.

http://glimmercroft.com/Udder.html It really does work to improve udder and teats.

Thank you for being patient with our questions. Had they been FFs or at the end of a lactation, the answers would have been very different, so we needed to know more fully what was happening with your girls. I'm glad they are bred to a milky buck. Your kids should be fine.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmmm. I'm not as sure on that one. It's been quite a few years since we let our does dam raise their kids. But I'm thinking by 8 weeks the kids would be eating enough hay and grain that you could start doing 2 times a day - possibly even at 6 weeks, if they are eating well.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I start milking 2 times a day when the kids are being weaned and no longer able to keep the udder empty. Or you can continue to milk 2 times a day now. You won't get much the second milking, but it will empty it out and stimulate more production


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hmmmm. I'm not as sure on that one. It's been quite a few years since we let our does dam raise their kids. But I'm thinking by 8 weeks the kids would be eating enough hay and grain that you could start doing 2 times a day - possibly even at 6 weeks, if they are eating well.


Great! I started this week with the older kids does milking twice a day, they eat grain and alfalfa with no problem. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I start milking 2 times a day when the kids are being weaned and no longer able to keep the udder empty. Or you can continue to milk 2 times a day now. You won't get much the second milking, but it will empty it out and stimulate more production


That's what I started, I'm on the right track! Thank you so much!


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

I


mariarose said:


> This may be part of the problem. If lactations aren't utilized well the first couple of times, it CAN affect subsequent production. This is management, not genetic. You may never achieve the output you want, but you should have no fears for your kids.
> 
> The protein is high, so even though we don't know the ingredients or other nutrition, we at least know it isn't just corn. Which is a grain but is not good for milk.
> 
> ...


I do have one doe with the 3 week olds who is a ff. What should I do differently with her?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Alanna Richert said:


> I
> 
> I do have one doe with the 3 week olds who is a ff. What should I do differently with her?


If you are not having a problem with her output, then all I would suggest is that you read the link I offered to develop a more milkable udder and teats. That regimen really does work.

If you are already milking 2 times a day, and don't mind adding 2 more does to what you'd planned, I would milk the does you first asked about 2 times a day. As I said, you won't get much, but your routine will be stable and milking her out completely 2 times a day will only stimulate production and there are no negatives.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

She has a good output. I'll check out the link. Thank you!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Alanna Richert said:


> I also give them manna pro goat mineral per the label at ½ ounce a day, divided between the 2 feedings.


I'm really sorry. I just now read this.

Please do not be afraid to let them have the minerals free choice. They will not over eat them. Free choice minerals are the standard usage.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Oops, @mariarose beat me to the punch while I was typing!
One last thing... If they were mine, I'd give them mineral free choice, and I'd recommend free choice kelp also. They won't "overdose" on them given like that. If you can find multiple good choices in mineral locally, then you can even offer a smorgasbord of minerals for your girls . I really believe this has been a crucial step (for my herd, anyhow) to maximize my girls' health. Just my .02, of course.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

8oz of feed per day is hardly anything. They need more. I'd also reduce the BOSS amount. Mineral should be free choice. I'd add in alfalfa.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@ksalvagno I've recommended alfalfa pellets to be mixed with her bagged concentrates, and they get alfalfa and brome, but I don't know what form. What form do you recommend for her NDs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alfalfa wouldn't matter if hay or pellets.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> 8oz of feed per day is hardly anything. They need more. I'd also reduce the BOSS amount. Mineral should be free choice. I'd add in alfalfa.


I was feeding them 8 oz twice a day. They get alfalfa and brome free choice. I am going to ease them into eating what they want during each milking. What amount of BOSS would you recommend? How does everyone keep the young ones from going to the bathroom in the mineral containers? They're always jumping in it. I was doing it free choice prior to the kids, but I can't afford to keep throwing it out when that happens which is why I started giving them the recommended amount.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Alanna Richert said:


> How does everyone keep the young ones from going to the bathroom in the mineral containers? They're always jumping in it.


I hear you! Been there! I remounted mine at just-out-of-butt range for my tallest girl (so, actually too high for my smaller does and definitely too high for my babies), then put cement blocks as steps underneath. Does that make sense? It ends up that everyone from older babies up can reach, but the babies and smaller does need to step on cement blocks to do so.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

These, when emptied, are my mineral buckets and my kelp buckets.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/prairie-pride-goat-protein-pail-18-lb?rfk=1

I clip them where I need them. I don't have a big problem with kids in them, honestly.

They may be too large for what you want to put out.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you want to continue feeding your mineral separately, then Jolly German has a product that is meant for that purpose it is called Goat Mineral Mix, They will customize it for you, and you can find it here

http://www.goatworld.com/store/

He also carries a product called Ultimate Goat Mineral, and it is not customizable and it is meant to be free choice, I don't like it as well because of the amazingly high salt content. So I'm not talking about the Ultimate Goat Mix, but the powdered, meant-to-be-added-to-feed- mix


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

mariarose said:


> If you want to continue feeding your mineral separately, then Jolly German has a product that is meant for that purpose it is called Goat Mineral Mix, They will customize it for you, and you can find it here
> 
> http://www.goatworld.com/store/
> 
> He also carries a product called Ultimate Goat Mineral, and it is not customizable and it is meant to be free choice, I don't like it as well because of the amazingly high salt content. So I'm not talking about the Ultimate Goat Mix, but the powdered, meant-to-be-added-to-feed- mix


Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> I hear you! Been there! I remounted mine at just-out-of-butt range for my tallest girl (so, actually too high for my smaller does and definitely too high for my babies), then put cement blocks as steps underneath. Does that make sense? It ends up that everyone from older babies up can reach, but the babies and smaller does need to step on cement blocks to do so.


Great idea!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I had Nigerians, I was feeding them 3 cups per milking. Unfortunately I never weighed it but I know it was more than 8 ounces. What does 2 ounces of BOSS measure out to in cups? I never did more than a tablespoon or so but others may feed a little more than that.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> When I had Nigerians, I was feeding them 3 cups per milking. Unfortunately I never weighed it but I know it was more than 8 ounces. What does 2 ounces of BOSS measure out to in cups? I never did more than a tablespoon or so but others may feed a little more than that.


Thank you! I'll have to see what it measures out to in cups, I'm not sure.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> I hear you! Been there! I remounted mine at just-out-of-butt range for my tallest girl (so, actually too high for my smaller does and definitely too high for my babies), then put cement blocks as steps underneath. Does that make sense? It ends up that everyone from older babies up can reach, but the babies and smaller does need to step on cement blocks to do so.


I've done this, and it's working fine! Babies are still crawling in it thought lol. I think we're going to put in pvc tubes with the angle at the bottom inside their enclosures from the inside of the barn and then there'll be no waste at all. Just like our chicken feeders.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

So, I began my regimine with all the great feedback I got, and I am happy to say I am getting 3 quarts a day between my 4 girls! I am thrilled! Once I start milking the 2 nursing Mom's twice a day (when the kids are weaning) I'm excited to see what the production will be then. I'm sure I'll be hitting that gallon mark daily. I just want to thank you all so much your help, it has been greatly, greatly appreciated!


----------

